# MWD used in Raid - FOX Reports



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/05/04/military-working-dog-used-bin-laden-compound-raid/


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Great article, thanks for posting. Glad to see those K9s getting the credit they deserve along with our troops.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

The capability they bring to the fight cannot be replicated by man or machine,” Petraeus said. “By all measures of performance, their yield outperforms any asset we have in our industry.”

That is a mouthful and says a lot about the capabilities of the dogs!


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

new AP report says they have confirmrmed a Belgian malinois named Cairo was airlifted in with the Seals and was introduced to the President this morning. He is the only member of the team to be identified and they won't disclose what function he played in Bin Laden's finding. Good Job Cairo!


----------

